# Could i get too tour level??



## jdallenn (Oct 25, 2016)

Ive been playing golf a year now, i got the bug, i am totally addicted to the game, regularly practice and love improving. I started off with a standard 28 handicap but my first recorded score was 115 on a par 70 course. A year on and after a lot of hard work and focus i am now a 7 handicap golfer, shot 73 in my competition this past saturday and 75 the previous week. Ive never been taught, watch videos on youtube and teach myself. My question is with the right teacher and lessons could i get too the highest level, i have just turned 20. Thanks!


----------



## Lump (Oct 25, 2016)

Well done for moving your handicap so quickly. You must have a fair chunk of natural talent.... but as you approach cat1 you'll soon find out how much harder golf becomes. 
With the right coach and time, anything is possible but you've only got to look at all the mini tours with players that turned pro at +3/+4 and struggle to make it work. Golf at that level is not alone about skill but mental fortitude. A good 70/30 split for mental strength and skill.


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 25, 2016)

No.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2016)

Possible but, unfortunately, not probable.
It's good that you've got down to 7 so quickly but age is probably against you
P!enty of players have been scratch or better at an earlier age and not made it to the big time.
That's not to say Don't try.,....


----------



## Hosel Fade (Oct 25, 2016)

Could you? I suppose so but it is important to realise how big certain skill gaps are. I have experience with some of the elite amateur national squad players in the UK and the difference between them and the best players at your typical club or even county players is enormous. The gap from there to a Challenge tour player is then also huge in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 25, 2016)

Go for it - but I'd caution against making it all you do in life.  And at least set your expectations - don't think you'll become a top tour pro - imagine yourself as another decent standard pro - as already said - age is even now probably against you.  I only say that as Justin Rose won one of the countries top amateur comps (the Hampshire Hog) at the age of 14.  

But follow your dream - you only do this life thing once.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 25, 2016)

No the difference between were you are and were you need to get to is massive, much much bigger than the distance you have already covered, enjoy amatuer golf play for fun.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 25, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

Harsh but very true I'm afraid.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2016)

It's entirely possible but pretty unlikely 

A member at my place was about a 5 h/c some years ago when he was about 18 and I don't recall him being set on a career as a player but he obviously worked hard and at about 25 made it onto the Challenge Tour and then a season on the European Tour followed. He's back on the Challenge Tour now but I doubt anyone though he'd ever be a pro player


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2016)

of course there is a chance, but its a very slim chance. You would be competing for places with guys that have played internationally, been to US colleges and pretty much played professionally while there They have also prob been playing off + figures since they where 14 or 15.


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, I understand the goal is very unrealistic I just wanted to ask the question and see what people thought, I've seen the pros on the europro and challenge tour and realise the level is a ridiculous step up. Just a small dream of mine, thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you, yeah I understand as soon as I reach (if I reach) 2-0 handicap the reality is shooting under par consistently too move it which is a huge task!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't want to pee on your parade but there is a guy at my club (former British amateur champion) who has recently got his amateur status back as he couldn't make a living on any of the tours. His handicap is just 0.2 away from being +6.


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 25, 2016)

No not peeing on my parade thanks for you honesty, it is an almost impossible task just wanted to ask the question! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 25, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Go for it - but I'd caution against making it all you do in life.  And at least set your expectations - don't think you'll become a top tour pro - imagine yourself as another decent standard pro - as already said - age is even now probably against you.  I only say that as Justin Rose won one of the countries top amateur comps (the Hampshire Hog) at the age of 14.  

But follow your dream - you only do this life thing once.
		
Click to expand...

Really good advice right here. +1


----------



## turkish (Oct 25, 2016)

jdallenn said:



			No not peeing on my parade thanks for you honesty, it is an almost impossible task just wanted to ask the question! Thanks for your reply!
		
Click to expand...

BUT don't let all the naysayers put you off dreaming, working hard and going for it... many people overcome huge seemingly insurmountable odds to achieve great things.... albeit there will be a lot of competition trying to do the same.

What other career options have you thought of? Are you good academically or at Uni? Not putting all your eggs in one basket is a good idea but come up with a plan to achieve what you want.


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeah that really is brilliant honest advice thanks for posting


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you for posting, I am going to keep dreaming and believing as already said, you only live once if you don't try you will not succeed. I currently work part time 4 days a week, I've been to college and completed my courses, I am only working to try and support the dream I have really, I want to put everything I can into this. Thanks for the positivity really appreciate it!


----------



## turkish (Oct 25, 2016)

Fair enough but there doesn't seem a lot of contingency in place in your dreams.... what if you fail after 5 years of trying? you'll be 25 with not much "good" work experience or qualifications.

If you get down to a lower handicap you could look at being a teaching pro which would give you a fall back, still be involved in golf and also still keep trying to achieve your goals


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 25, 2016)

If I fail I have enough college qualifications and other work experience to find a good job, I currently work doing taxes and finance with business elements, always on the lookout for business opportunities, yeah I thought about being a pro have to be under 4 handicap if I'm not mistaken? I do have backups, but at the moment this is my main focus I agree with you about having a seperate plan in place, thanks again for the good input


----------



## louise_a (Oct 25, 2016)

Practice all you can, enter top amateur events when you get low enough too and see how it goes, some people your age take a couple of years off to go travelling, you can do it with golf and not be in a worse position at the end of it.


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeah I 100% agree with that take a year or so off and just work on my game, with regards too top amateur events how do I go about entering these when I get low enough? What handicap should I be looking at achieving?


----------



## hovis (Oct 25, 2016)

my playing partner is 18 and plays off +2.  he often shoots 6 to 8 under gross on our  track.    future pro material you might think?   he plays in national amateur comps and has only managed a top 10 once.

i often caddy for him and the standard of golf at amateur level is amazing.   they would make most club pro's look like a Hacker


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 25, 2016)

I mean you could, but you need to be realistic. You need to be shooting low 60's on specced up courses off the back tees consistently, and more importantly in tournaments to even have a chance. Talent and scores aren't enough either, you need to be mentally tough enough to make it over against a ton of other incredible players. There are thousands of guys good enough to get on Tour, not many make it though because they can't do it when it counts. You've got a chance, anyone that seriously dedicates enough time _could_ make it, but you need to be very special, have huge amounts of talent and even more mental strength to get there.


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 25, 2016)

Realistically, no...as others have said.  However, there is nothing stopping you, if you can get to 1/2 or lower, entering EuroPro as an amateur.  Then you can see how you can get on.  Whatever you do, do *NOT* give up your amateur status lightly...I have seen a couple of people do it and they aren't able to produce the results they need, so can't really do anything at all.

Best of luck...but enjoy the game as it can take away just as quickly as it gives


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I don't want to pee on your parade but there is a guy at my club (former British amateur champion) who has recently got his amateur status back as he couldn't make a living on any of the tours. His handicap is just 0.2 away from being +6.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard that he has won more in the Sunday roll ups since he got his amateur status back than he did as a pro. :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2016)

jdallenn said:



			Yeah I 100% agree with that take a year or so off and just work on my game, with regards too top amateur events how do I go about entering these when I get low enough? What handicap should I be looking at achieving?
		
Click to expand...

Short answer to the original question is a definite no in my opinion (sorry!) as I simply think your current starting point and age are against you. It's one thing taking time off to work on the game but the only way to improve properly to a scratch (or close) handicap is to get high class coaching so you are working with someone that knows your game and you aren't simply ingraining faults or practicing without specifics. That costs money and so you'll need supportive parents, a large overdraft and accommodating bank manager or a lot of savings. 

Like others I've known very low handicap golfers who cannot compete at the top end of the amateur game let alone turning professional. That said, if you do get down to a standard where you can turn pro, rather than pursue an unrealistic dream you could get your PGA qualifications and turn pro and play on local circuits while perhaps building a business at a club/range and becoming a good teacher. There are also plenty of other opportunities inside the golf industry, especially for good golfers that means you could still be involved in something you clearly care for passionately. Whatever road you go down, I hope it works out


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 25, 2016)

3 pages of doom..


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 25, 2016)

Don't let taking up golfing in adulthood be a stumbling block. At my place a young lad called Garrett started playing at 18 and he is now 23 and has headed off to Florida for the winter to play on a mini tour. IF he does well on that he is heading to the Web.com tour next season. But to give you an idea of how good you need to be to go on any tour if he still had a handicap it would be +5. My place used to be the venue for Greater Greensboro Open on the US Tour and he always plays it from the Tour tees. He is always under par and his best round is 64 (-8) from the Tour tees . I normally play the next set of tees up from the Tour tees as the course just looks ridiculous from back there. Like the 15th, 3w-9i from the normal tees, easy hole, from the back it's a Driver into a tight landing area, then a 5i going into a narrow elevated green with no bail out area.

There's a couple of good plus handicap golfers at my place and they even admit they are not even close to the standard of Garrett and can't break par form the Tour tees. He hits it a good 300 yard average, 230 with a 3i, from a hundred yards in he rarely leaves it outside of a good birdie putt, knocks in most putts from within 10 foot within even thinking about it, his chips quite often have a chance of going in, if they don't they are normally just a tap in, all in all his game is absolutely solid. 

I think what people are trying to say is that a lot of us on here have played with some very good golfers. The difference between knocking it round under par from the yellows or whites at your place and standing on a set of tour tees and knocking it round in the 60s is a mile apart.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 25, 2016)

jdallenn said:



			Yeah I 100% agree with that take a year or so off and just work on my game, with regards too top amateur events how do I go about entering these when I get low enough? What handicap should I be looking at achieving?
		
Click to expand...

In the + handicap range to be honest.


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you for all the feedback just a query of mine and all the answers have been great, over tux next year I will keep dreaming and see if my handicap and my golf keeps improving to the level it needs too, I will post here with my progress thanks again for the replies!


----------



## Dasit (Oct 25, 2016)

Tough but not impossible

Always like reading these stories of the local player who plays from the tees and seems like can do everything, barely misses etc

Then when I see an actual elite tour player play a practice round, they are far from as perfect as the local player who is trying to get on a regional tour 


Pro golfers aren't mythical beings, some have elite genetics and talent, but it is mainly putting in the hours and having the right mental focus.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 26, 2016)

I would love to see a stat that shows the ratio of scratch or better golfers in England to English pros that are making a living as a Tour Pro. Had a look round and couldn't find anything. I imagine it would be huge, in the thousands to 1.


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you for your comment I know it won't be easy if it was everyone would do it, just gotta work harder than anyone else


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Short answer to the original question is a definite no in my opinion (sorry!) as I simply think your current starting point and age are against you. It's one thing taking time off to work on the game but the only way to improve properly to a scratch (or close) handicap is to get high class coaching so you are working with someone that knows your game and you aren't simply ingraining faults or practicing without specifics. That costs money and so you'll need supportive parents, a large overdraft and accommodating bank manager or a lot of savings. 

Like others I've known very low handicap golfers who cannot compete at the top end of the amateur game let alone turning professional. That said, if you do get down to a standard where you can turn pro, rather than pursue an unrealistic dream you could get your PGA qualifications and turn pro and play on local circuits while perhaps building a business at a club/range and becoming a good teacher. There are also plenty of other opportunities inside the golf industry, especially for good golfers that means you could still be involved in something you clearly care for passionately. Whatever road you go down, I hope it works out
		
Click to expand...

This from Homer is good advice IMO.  We have a couple of young assistant pros at our place.  They've got their PGA teaching qualifications and so do a lot of teaching as well as working in the shop.  They really are a core element of my club and they are very valued.

But importantly they both play in the local assistant pro 'tour' and other comps.  One also each year partners up with a member to play in the National Pro Am Championship, that last year saw him playing in the final at Gleneagles and this year at Vila Sol Vilamoura - with the winning pair picking up Â£12,000.  He didn't win - but he works hard on his game and maybe one day something will click.  So just saying that for the pro golfer there is opportunity and a career in the sport we love - maybe not lucrative - but it's there - and you never know...:thup:


----------



## Hosel Fade (Oct 26, 2016)

jdallenn said:



			If I fail I have enough college qualifications and other work experience to find a good job, I currently work doing taxes and finance with business elements, always on the lookout for business opportunities, yeah I thought about being a pro have to be under 4 handicap if I'm not mistaken? I do have backups, but at the moment this is my main focus I agree with you about having a seperate plan in place, thanks again for the good input
		
Click to expand...

The 4 handicap thing is to go on the PGA course towards becoming a club pro with all the business training, coaching and clubmaking that entails. You turn pro as soon as you do something contrary to amateur status (which I would advise against very strongly until a couple of seasons at the elite amateur level)


----------



## Robobum (Oct 26, 2016)

jdallenn said:



			Thank you for your comment I know it won't be easy if it was everyone would do it, just gotta work harder than anyone else
		
Click to expand...

Good answer mate. You seem to have your head screwed on.

Chris Wood is a great example for you to follow. Far from the best amateur even in the county at that stage, he was however, by far and away the hardest worker.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 26, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Good answer mate. You seem to have your head screwed on.

Chris Wood is a great example for you to follow. Far from the best amateur even in the county at that stage, he was however, by far and away the hardest worker.
		
Click to expand...

And yet, to provide some context for the OP, he won the Silver Medal for best amateur in the Open and the English Amateur Order of Merit two years running.All before the age of 21.


----------



## JoshuaSouber (Oct 26, 2016)

Go for it.

I would say that if you are on here for reassurance or motivation, it isn't going to happen, and the chances of achieving this dream is slim.

But whoever says no or 0% chance isn't speaking literally. Maybe realistically, but of course it is possible. 

People like to help others but then drag them down if they start doing too well. Look at every young English footballer in the last twenty years ; )

I am not completely sure about his past, but check out Gary Christian, he got his PGA tour card at 40 after a lifes work, having been a club golfer who rapidly progressed at a later stage in life than is the norm.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2012/feb/14/gary-christian-pga-tour

It would take a hell of lot of time, effort, money and mental strength - But why not, good luck with it mate.


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you mate just really focussed on trying to achieve something like this, I know it may not 've realistic but without dreams and something to drive us life would be boring, thanks for the knowledge and help, hopefully my hard work will pay off, shot level par on a different course today which is good, got to keep it going thanks again!


----------



## jdallenn (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you mate I wasn't on here for motivation or anything like that just looking for experience and seeing what other people believe I'm so motivated to try and achieve this, it annoys me it gets dark at 6 here now otherwise I'd be golfing all day and night, thanks for the help and the great info! I will keep updated on my progress!


----------

